# Sweden Allsvenskan and Finland Veikkausliiga 2017 Free Tips



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 21, 2017)

Allsvenskan, Thursday 21th September 

AIK will travel to Norrporten Arena to meet GIF Sundsvall AIK have the same team on the field for this match plus Chinedu Obasi. They are also really good at artificial turf plus GIF will be missing good players for this match due to suspension. Will all these together, this can be a piece of cake for AIK.

 AIK -0.75 Asian handicap at 1.780

Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 24, 2017)

Veikkausliiga:

KuPS v HIFK

We all know who's going to take this match but since we need to make money out of it, we're looking for a value in the under game. HIFK has, even more, to play for than KuPS, as direct relegation would most likely drive the club to bankruptcy. However, a goal from HIFK will be surprising and it rarely happens that there are more than 3 goals in any Veikkausliiga team. 

Asian total goals: Under 2.5 at 1.980 

 You can also get the best pick for two other games: PS KEMI V VPS and JJK V FC INTER on the full preview. Read the full preview here. 

Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 24, 2017)

Allsvenskan Sunday! 

 Another big derby at Stockholm and probably the last one of the season. Djurgardens will try to win this one as a fulfillment of the promise of winning a derby, which hasn't happened yet. On the other side, Hammarby might treat this as the final game of the season. They really don't have that much to play for. Asian Total Goals: Over 2.75 at Over 2.75 at 1.880 

You can check two more free tips on the full preview from @csvanemar. Check it here! 

 Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 29, 2017)

Allsvenskan Friday, Sunday 1st October 

We're expecting this match to lack excitement. GIF Sundsvall is barely breathing but still fighting for survival in Sweden's top-flight league. Djurgarden, meanwhile, is surely disappointed after failing to win the match against Hammarby, the last derby this season. That means they can now forget the title and must focus on keeping the second place. 

Asian Total Goals: Under 2.75 at 1.854 

Full preview from @csvanemar. Get the best tips for two other Allsvenskan matches: IFK Goteborg v Sirius (Friday) and Hammarby v IFK Norrkoping on the full preview. 

Check it here!

-- Luke M


----------

